# Zoe getting banned?



## sxereturn (Aug 6, 2004)

What's going on with that? I agree with most of the bannings on this site, but come on...Zoe? She's awesome!

Consider this my last post until she is brought back...


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 6, 2004)

i agree with you there sxereturn, 

same applies here!


----------



## Tommo (Aug 6, 2004)

i was going to vote that zoe is the spawn of satan for the fun of it, but i think that she was kicked out for a stupid reason


----------



## hugsta (Aug 6, 2004)

BRING BACK ZOE, SHE"S COOL!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

fo?rum ( P ) Pronunciation Key (f?rm, fr-)
n. pl. fo?rums, also fo?ra (f?r, fr) 

The public square or marketplace of an ancient Roman city that was the assembly place for judicial activity and public business. 
*A public meeting place for open discussion.* 
A medium of open discussion or voicing of ideas, such as a newspaper or a radio or television program. 
A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion usually among experts and often including audience participation. 
A court of law; a tribunal. 


On that note, Bring back the Zo!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 6, 2004)

Zoe normally contributes, bring her back


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 6, 2004)

Bring back zoe....................


----------



## NoOne (Aug 6, 2004)

Seriously.....How can Slatey banned her for not apologising......all hail slatey.....bow down and kiss his feet. :roll: :roll:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 6, 2004)

WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt; WE WANT ZOE&lt;WE WANT ZOE&lt;


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 6, 2004)

*Forum Rule 14: "... It is privately run and is not a democracy ..."*

Slateman can do whatever the hell he wants!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 6, 2004)

I understand the respect thing, but..........Hmmmmmmmm

Please bring her back! I didn't think it was that big a deal. She argues with everyone Slatey LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

SnakeWrangler said:


> *Forum Rule 14: "... It is privately run and is not a democracy ..."*
> 
> Slateman can do whatever the hell he wants!!!



Fair enough, but at this rate, aps will consist of ..........just slatey eventually.


----------



## ackie (Aug 7, 2004)

meh, u know wat my opinion is


----------



## Hickson (Aug 7, 2004)

Bring her back.

Hix


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 7, 2004)

I ain't saying I agree with it, but most dictatorships tender to ignore the people that make up the general population (us), I don't know what Zoe done to get banned, but I don't remember ever seeing anything "excessive" by her. I am also not saying that slateman doesn't listen to us, but due to his rules, he never promised he would.

If it means anything, I say bring her back!! 

Cheers.


----------



## ackie (Aug 7, 2004)

the reason she got banned was coz i told soulweaver what i thought of him, then slatey deleted it, then zoe reckoned it was still there but it wasnt, then slatey asked for an apology but zoe kept refusing and getting herself into deeper sh*t.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 7, 2004)

Actually he demanded an apology, for something that wasn't even an issue.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 7, 2004)

...poor Zoe! Have a heart! Look her bat wings are drooping...and that's not all! LOL


----------



## Puppy (Aug 7, 2004)

Please bring back Zoe...it's lonely without her here!!! I think she was just standing up for what she knows is right.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

Bring Back Zoe we need zoe i would of voted for zoe being the spawn of satan but i am the only true spawn of satan i would like to see what slatey has to say after seeing the peoples thougts


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2004)

Geez, if Jan can let ME back so many times surely he'll let Zoe back......eventually. 
I hear she's quite happy where she is though. 8)


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 7, 2004)

Slatey, You know that I normally agree with you on looking after this site, but I think that maybe this time you may be wrong. I think what it all comes down to is that you both had an opinion that disagreed with each other and you both are stubborn as we all know. I think you should allow her to come back and let's all forget that it ever happened. You know in your heart that Zoe is an advocate of this site and she more often then not sticks up for you and this site. Come on mate it's obvious that she is a good member and shouldn't be banned from this site just for one disagreement.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 7, 2004)

"Bring back Zoe"-no apology needed imo.


----------



## Dicco (Aug 7, 2004)

People have done worst things before, c'mon slatey let her back! :wink:


----------



## ad (Aug 7, 2004)

Slateman has asked for an apology - this means he feels he is owed one - regardless of what anyone else thinks - Slateman feels Zoe crossed the line and needs to apologize.

By my principles if someone has asked for an apology, you either apologize or go away,

Instead of you all asking Slateman to go back on this principle, why not ask Zoe to apologize!! Its only one word. I am sure Zoe would be more than welcome back after apologizing.


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2004)

ad said:


> Slateman has asked for an apology - this means he feels he is owed one - regardless of what anyone else thinks - Slateman feels Zoe crossed the line and needs to apologize.
> 
> By my principles if someone has asked for an apology, you either apologize or go away,
> 
> Instead of you all asking Slateman to go back on this principle, why not ask Zoe to apologize!! Its only one word. I am sure Zoe would be more than welcome back after apologizing.






Asking Zoe to apologize for something she knows she didn't do wrong is as much against her principle as it is Jan's for booting her.

It's the old Mexican Stand-off.


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 7, 2004)

Bring Back Zoe


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 7, 2004)

Forcing an apology out of someone who believes they've done nothing wrong is stupid. The best you can hope for is to crush their spirit enough for them to say something they don't feel comfortable or honestly mean and the only benefit to the apologisee can be if they feel satisfied and big about themself for having crushed the spirit of the apologiser. I think there's a pretty clear consensus hear that she didn't do anything wrong, or at worst nothing serious enough to warrant banning her or treating her like this. She wasn't exactly a nasty character and it seems pretty much everyone wants her back and no one other than slateman wants her gone (or at least no one willing to say it). so, 

bring back Zoe!


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 7, 2004)

I have just read the thread in which Zoe was deleted, *if* slateman has recorded evidence that Zoe made her post about him not editing, *after* he edited, then clearly it couldn't have been there when she made the statement, therefore he does have a reason to be upset, I personally couldn't find any other reason for her being banned except that she accused him of using his "power" as a moderator to further his own opinion.

By the way mods, in a comment made by Zoe in that thread, she quoted ackie and his swearing, the swearing still exists in the quote, you might want to go and edit that out. It could well be that Zoe looked at her quote of ackie and saw that it was still there and assumed that slateman had not edited it out, while he did edit ackie's original post he missed the quote of it in Zoe's post. So this could simply be a misunderstanding, maybe slateman should contact Zoe and ask her if this is what happended.

I do think that banning her was a bit excessive, I have seen much worse (and untrue) accusations thrown around here before and the offenders were not banned.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Poll= Bring Zoe back, or burn her at the stake? 
We love Zoe 
83% [ 26 ] 
Zoe is the spawn of Satan 
16% [ 5 ] 

Total Votes : 31


----------



## Bryony (Aug 7, 2004)

all it was, was a missunderstanding......
i think it should just be left alone.....banning was a bit too much


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 7, 2004)

> Slateman has asked for an apology - this means he feels he is owed one - regardless of what anyone else thinks - Slateman feels Zoe crossed the line and needs to apologize.
> 
> By my principles if someone has asked for an apology, you either apologize or go away,
> 
> Instead of you all asking Slateman to go back on this principle, why not ask Zoe to apologize!! Its only one word. I am sure Zoe would be more than welcome back after apologizing.



Ad, Zoe demands an apology from you for calling her the spawn of satan, and by your principles, you should either apologise or go away, and she did partially apologise to slateman, but it obvisiouly wasn't good enough.

Alexahnder


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 7, 2004)

bring back zoe


----------



## ad (Aug 7, 2004)

Alex,
You show me where I called Zoe that and I shall apologize or go away from Zoe's website!
maybe she should be partially let back in after her partial apology - did you partially make it for her? and does that mean she was partially wrong then?
its all too petty for me - im sorry for getting involved.


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes i agree that this is very petty, but the origional banning of Zoe was rediculous.

Zoes Reply:

If he voted against me then he has voted that i am the spawn of satan, and in your origional post you said that "By my principles, if someone has asked for an apology, you should either apologise or go away" You don't say that you should only apologise if you did something wrong, you said that if someone asks for an apology you should apologise or go away.

Zoe




Zoe did nothing wrong and was unfairly treated. And going by the vote statistics, the majourity of people agree that she should be brought back. It seems to me that if cyber_crimes was allowed back after what he did, then zoe should definatly be allowed back afetr she did nothing wrong!!

Alexahnder


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

ad didnt say he voted againts zoe


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 7, 2004)

Quite a few members have been banned in the past,a few of them even got banned for reasons as lame if not more lame than what zoe got banned for.
Its been going on for ages,long before a lot of you commenting on it have been here.Seem if the owner doesn't like you then your gone.I guess at the end of the day its his site but sometimes I think that he might forget that without members he will have no site.


----------



## eddy (Aug 7, 2004)

B.R.I.N.G BACK ZOE................................


----------



## Parko (Aug 7, 2004)

I've been away, Zoe banned? Hope she will be back soon :cry: . And we humans are all the spawn of Satan :twisted: .


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

Take that back parko i am the only true spawn of satan im extremly surprised this post hasnt been locked yet im going on strike ha ha ha im gunna do every one a big favour and delete my account at 10:00 tonight in the name of zoe


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

And if anybody knows who to do that and could tell me i would greatly appreciate it the onlyway i can think of at the moment is insulting one of the admins


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah ur way will work jimmy. worked 4 zoe didn't it.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 7, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> And if anybody knows who to do that and could tell me i would greatly appreciate it the onlyway i can think of at the moment is insulting one of the admins


 Tell the admins that you will learn punctuation if they let Zoe back.


----------



## Acanthophis (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I think her banning is totally warranted, I was totally disgusted at the Kevin Budden thread..anyway, thats not what this is about.

Slateman asked her to apologise, she did not. She showed a a huge amount of disrespect to Slateman, and I do not think she was fair on him at all. I strongly support slateman, and I think this thread is just an attempt to bring this site down.

If it is against her Morals, or whatever, well too bad, she should not have said it in the first place.

I did not vote...
I think Zoe is a nice person, but she has crossed the line, and she should remain at least suspended.

Jerry


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

ha ha ha i dont think it will


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Jerry, couldn't u have done something a little more constructive with ur 9th post then bring down this topic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

pluss,, look at the results in the poll so far.


----------



## Acanthophis (Aug 7, 2004)

Jeeze mate,
I didnt know, that in this thread you had to agree with everyone else. When you look at the pole, notice it has TWO options, not one.

I am not bring down this thread, do I have to agree with everything that you say?
I am simply voicing my opinion, dont like it? Well I dont really care mate.

Jerry


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 7, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> ha ha ha i dont think it will


Well how about finishing sentences then?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 7, 2004)

Acanthophis is entitled to his opinion, regardless of number of posts


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

ha never i will never


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

and every ones intitled to an opinion very sharp post there Acanthopius ha i liked it


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok, I'll get on the Bandwagon too. Bring Back Zoe. I hope she didn't do too much wrong hey:


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 7, 2004)

you don't need to worry that much RR.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 7, 2004)

Nah, just thought about it Alexahnder. Think I'll stay out of it hey??? Cheers RR


----------



## peterescue (Aug 7, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> Take that back parko i am the only true spawn of satan im extremly surprised this post hasnt been locked yet im going on strike ha ha ha im gunna do every one a big favour and delete my account at 10:00 tonight in the name of zoe


LIAR!
You are no spawn of mine.


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 7, 2004)

Acanthophis I would like you to apologise to me for your comments just moments ago !!!!! Your opinion differs greatly from mine so therefore on principal your will apologise???


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 7, 2004)

luke i am ur spawn da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sorry imean peter


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 7, 2004)

Doesn't it seem funny how everyone always say "we're all entitled to our own opnion" ?? Always cracks me up. YES we are until your opnion disagrees with someone !!!! then you're in the POO !


----------



## peterescue (Aug 7, 2004)

20 minutes to go son.(that didnt hurt at all). then we unleash all the furies of Hell. muhahaha. Ow its hot.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 7, 2004)

lol ive had a few drinks hey. And what i was noticing hey. was that someone on this site hey finishes everthing hey with a hey hey i hope i havent hey upset this person hey but it looked funny hey when i was drunk hey. I have read there posts alot hey and i really like them hey but it was funny hey. Apologies in advance hey


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 7, 2004)

hey stevo hey  hard work hey? Have a beer for me hey


----------



## Stevo (Aug 7, 2004)

oh **** i forgot the smilies hey


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 7, 2004)

Rats!


----------



## morpheus21 (Aug 7, 2004)

Have just read the thread in which ZOE got banned from and I think it was completly unneccasary for her to be banned. like what a few other people have said I have also read far worse posts on this site with no resulting ban. I honestly don't think Zoe disrepected slateman in the post and I don't think she had anything to apoligize for. also I find it strange that slateman demanded an apology :roll: 

I say BRING BACK ZOE!


----------



## sharnee (Aug 7, 2004)

I believe everyone deserves a second chance!! 
Bring back Zoe!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Id love to have a beer with stevo, cause stevo's me mate... la la la laaaa


----------



## Stevo (Aug 7, 2004)

Stevo's not posting nemore tonite but hell have another beer sherm(so ive heard)


----------



## Parko (Aug 8, 2004)

So how about it Slatey old matey? Many a bloke and sheila who respect all the admins and mods(sound like punk rockers) have voiced there upset at the banishment of naughty Zoe, can we please let her back to play?


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 8, 2004)

pmsfl Stevo......


Well put Parko!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Just got home from the pub and im trashed, off to bed i go with a bucket here and a bucket there, here a bucket there a bucket....ahhhhh, yooz get the message


----------



## Slateman (Aug 8, 2004)

Parko said:


> So how about it Slatey old matey? Many a bloke and sheila who respect all the admins and mods(sound like punk rockers) have voiced there upset at the banishment of naughty Zoe, can we please let her back to play?



I am sorry to upset all of you. 
I am looking at this from my point of view.
This is my website and I invited you all here to enjoy your selves. I do work hard and many hours to maintain this site for my and your benefit.
I do concider my self like host in the house and you as visitors.
If any of my visitors would be disrespectfull to me in my house, I would demand apology or ask him to leave my house. As a host I would expect to be treated with dignity by my guests.

It is only up to zoe if she like to come back.
Zoe have my e-mail and what I asking is not that much. World sorry can be used in many ways. Simple sorry I did not ment it to offend you I just overlooked that you moderated befor posting your opinion. would do me just fine.

Greg did e-mailed me after we deleted him and politely explained reason for his behavours. That is why he was taking back. Anybody can make wrong moove in some stage. 


This type of pole is absolutely stupid and do not helping this unpleasant situation. I newer said that Zoe is the spawn of Satan.
It is just showing the mental maturity of creator.


----------



## bigguy (Aug 8, 2004)

Slatey, its your site so run it the way you want.


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 8, 2004)

message from zoe:

slatey i did apologise for offending you thru a pm sent to you from soulweavers account. i did however see ackie's post unedited before i said what i said as did a few other people who actually told me about it before i saw it. i saw it with my own 2 eyes therefore i know it was there...but between the time when i saw his comment was unedited and the time when i finished reading up to the last page and posted, it must have been edited. maybe you edited it and posted your comments while i was reading the rest of the thread up to that point i dont know. either way, i have already apologised for offending you like i said...


----------



## Slateman (Aug 8, 2004)

Apology exepted.
I did not understand that message from soulweaver was ment as apology from you to me.

_SW message below:
once again i'd like to stress that zoe ment no personal attack on you, and has no hard feleings what so ever, and never ment to offend you. She is sorry if you were offended, but is not sorry for what she said, because it was ment in a disrespectful way._

I was waiting for direct aproach by you.


----------



## bigguy (Aug 8, 2004)

From the sounds of things Zoe's coming back


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 8, 2004)

Yay, but this time can we have the proper avatar instead of just the silhouette :twisted:


----------



## Ricko (Aug 8, 2004)

naughty naughty man :lol:


----------

